# Irani Symphony Classical



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I just happened to find this famous piece of an iranian indian musician adnan sami....
Bheegi bheegi rataon mein...




So what i think of this music of giving it a symphony touch.
And gather again all the falco symphony musicians.
And separate three groups of violins, violas, cellos artists giving making music in variations co-ordinations as the song progresses thus making it seem soothing high and low composition. But basically starting it violins on a high mid note. And the trombones, bassoons and low trumpets giving it a harmonic scale. A flute artists gives music on a western concert flute giving it a good rhythm tune. Also a harp and tabla.
But i want to replace the piano scales with another instrument called santoor. I want to play its tune without the wooden pair mallets but with picking up tunes with fingers like as in guitar...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santoor

The song theme being...
My love would you again come into my life and color my life with your beauty...or atleast remember in my memories again?


----------

